# We made a boo-boo...



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim inadvertently picked up an egg from under my broody hen and didn't see my marking. It's been in our house 24 plus hours. Not in the refrigerator, but our house is 71 during the day. We think she may have already moved it away but not sure. Do ya'll think it's possible that it's alive? My candling skills are nil..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd mark the egg an extra mark and give it back to her. Getting chilled doesn't seem to cause the harm that over heating does. What might happen is that the peep will be delayed in hatching if it's going to hatch. So watch to make sure she doesn't leave it too soon.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had eggs spend the night in the outdoor trash after being banged around and they still hatched. Put it back.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim put it back under her last night. Hatch day is next Wednesday so we'll see. I think they must instinctively know if an egg is alive or not. She may push it away,too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck!!!I suck at candling,too,so don't feel bad.If it hatches,good,and if it doesn't,oh well,at least you tried...


----------

